# My first real experience with a Gentle Leader



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Well let me start this by saying that every time I saw a dog on a Gentle Leader, they almost always look miserable (with several exceptions, of course). They were always scratching at their faces, rubbing them on any surface they could find, and generally looked like they hated going for walks because they had some dumb strap on their face itching the crap out of them. That and idiots always think that it's a muzzle so they're scared of the dogs wearing them. And finally, I would see dogs flailing around on their GLs like a trout on a line an figured that really can't be good for their necks in the long run. 

Now let me say that my dogs have always been pullers. We have been working on it and they do pretty well one-on-one or when I'm running, but for the most part, they pull. And Penny absolutely hates having anything on her head/face. The first time I tried to put a GL on her, she immediately scratched at it and had it off the the blink of an eye. I figured she'd be so miserable trying to get the GL off her face that she wouldn't even enjoy her walks and probably give herself a bloody nose on the pavement trying to get it off. 

So I just gave up and succumbed to the pulling. 

Well this weekend I helped a lady try on some GLs for her sheltie and mini aussie and they took to it immediately. It looked so darn easy that I figured ok, maybe Peyton is young enough that she'll be ok with it. So I bought a medium-sized bright pink GL for her (yes, it has to be bright pink cuz she's a lady, and I don't want idiots thinking I'm walking my Dobe with a muzzle, i figure bright pink is non-intimidating enough, and frankly quite adorable). 

I tried it this morning and voila! the pulling stopped instantly. I didn't even have to go through the flailing and mini freak-out session I see most first-time GL dogs go through. Not only that, she didn't even try to rub her face on anything, as long as we kept moving (but she would if we stopped for any significant period of time, but stopped as soon as I pulled her back up and told her to knock it off). She actually seemed to really enjoy the walk better now that she wasn't trying to strangle herself the whole way! 

So out of curiosity, after we got home, I tried it on Penny and took her for a super short walk down the street just to see how she'd take to it. She hated it more than Peyton did at first, naturally, but adjusted to it within 5 seconds of us starting to walk and also seemed to enjoy it better! 

I'll try it on Milo tomorrow (yes, he'll have to suck it up and wear pink for a couple of minute), but so far, I'm sold! If he likes it too then I'll buy one for him and Penny asap so we can all start enjoying our morning run a little more! :biggrin:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Generally dogs don't like the feeling of a GL head halter on their head in the beginning but they get used to it and it doesn't bother them. I try to go real slow and gentle when introducing it to them using lots of treats. You can use fewer and fewer treats and after a week, not use any.

If it's fitted correctly, the dogs can't get it off and it's not uncomfortable once they grow accustomed to it. If it's too loose they get it off and each time they get it off, it encourages them to try again next time. If it's too tight, its uncomfortable. It should be pretty firm and solid on their head. GL used to put out a video on it. Bet you could Google them and see a video. Perhaps you could go to youtube and find video's of people putting them on and using them.

Once your dog is used to the GL and no longer pulling, it's not an automatic transition back to the regular leash/collar. Many dogs will immediately pull when back on the regular collar again. The way I suggest handling that is to use two leashes at first when you begin the transition to the normal collar. One leash on the GL and one on the normal collar. In the beginning you will use the leash on the GL more than the regular one but over a couple of weeks, gradually use the GL leash less and the collar leash more. Then put the GL on the dog but no leash for a few walks. After that you should be able to do away with the GL all together.

Never forget that the GL is merely a training aid and shouldn't be a crutch to use forever on your dog. Your goal should always be to get the dog free from the GL over time.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

I have them for my two labs. I love them. Yes its just for training. 

It's a great training tool for sure!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Three weeks after getting GLs for the whole gang here is the scoop:

Penny is great in hers, doesn't pull with it, doesn't mess with it. 

Peyton pulls through hers, very annoying. 

Milo hates his a lot. He randomly stops to try to pull it off of his face. The first time he did this he ended up with bloody paws from jamming his nails into the pavement so many times. Now he just stops right in front of me on runs and tries to trip me while attempting to get the GL off his face. It also seems like it strangles him a little bit, especially after he messes with it :frown:

So Penny gets to keep hers, but I'm not really sure about the other two. I would LOVE some suggestions on how to work with Peyton and Milo to make this work, otherwise I'll just return theirs and go back to the drawing board.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

First off I might not be the best person to advise as I had becka using a head control as a 12 week old pup. She would literally choke herself silly on a lead so I thought it was a good thing to use, and infinitely than a choke collar as had been suggested!!!!!

I used to start with a simple soft rope slip lead which I figure of eight loop over her nose, this means there is very little on the face and she can still eat etc. she got loads of treats in the house just for waring it.

on walks I would say she does not enjoy it as much as being free but it stopped any kind of forward pulling in a matter of weeks. 

To transition away I use the harness (which I prefer to a collar when I have her on a long lead) and a soft rope lead, clip the lead on normally and use the lead as a slip lead and figure of eight over the nose as normal. This way she spends most of the walk on the harness with little or no pressure on the nose and I only transfer the pressure if she starts to pull (or she bolts).

Hope that is of some help


----------

